

How does Minecraft compare to other programming languages and their IDEs? - raphdamico
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/How-does-Minecraft-compare-to-other-programming-languages-and-their-IDEs

======
kaolinite
Minecraft isn't enterprise-ready.

